# Commercial Photography Portfolio



## LA-Photographer (Nov 1, 2007)

I just added a Still Life - Commercial Photography Portfolio to my website.


----------



## Nicolas Alary (Nov 2, 2007)

Your picture are amazing, your post process is especialy impressive ! I checked it out on your blog and I loved the way you cold your pictures down. Concerning your still life pictures it's simply perfect. I just wanted to know how you created this water "splash" under the bottle ? Once again congratulation !


----------



## lasershot (Nov 5, 2007)

Ah..

WOW! The still lifes are EXCELLENT

Yes, I also have a question on how you made the splash... Superb!


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 5, 2007)

lasershot said:


> Ah..
> 
> WOW! The still lifes are EXCELLENT
> 
> Yes, I also have a question on how you made the splash... Superb!


If he didn't do it digitally, then he probably had his assistant splash water onto the bottle from above and he freeze the splash with a high shutter speed, and he probably took many shots to get the splash right.

The bottle is place on a mirror and against a translucent background. Then a light is place behind the translucent background. Then you would need to position the camera until the background exactly fills the field of view of the camera. This is crucial for the black outline of the bottle. 

There's more to it than that of course, and I would like to know as well, but I'm pretty sure someone in his position is hard to reach. Otherwise he would have more posts than 2.  Oh, forgot to comment on the amazing portfolio. Damn.


Oh, amazing portfolio, but you probably already know that! :>


----------



## pellepiano (Nov 9, 2007)

Stunning. Dont know what more to say =)


----------



## sergeo_syd (Nov 18, 2007)

Lovely work and the website looks really nice. Great work.


----------



## Neuner (Nov 19, 2007)

Excellent.


----------



## itsallinphilly5515 (Nov 24, 2007)

I really enjoy your photos.  They are quite amazing


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2007)

incredible!


----------



## phakimata (Nov 28, 2007)

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 28, 2007)

You're very talented, A lot of hard work has gone in to this.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice lighting!  You strobist at all?  If not check out strobist.com.  I think you'd learn a little there...and if not you have a lot to offer those who are learning.


----------



## SteveEllis (Jan 29, 2008)

Your loading counter goes over 1000% and corrupts the % character.

Just an extremely minor detail but thought I would bring it to your attention.


----------



## Rhys (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice. You have inspired me to try to do something similar myself. I'll admit to being a bit lazy with my portfolio.


----------

